# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Nolock

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 7 of the SqlCredit series]

What do you think about the NOLOCK arguments? Check out the references at the end of the article for background reading.

----------


## skhanal

The missing rows in SELECT was news to me. 

I would not mind using NOLOCK on lookup table queries where there are minimum changes, but then there might not be a need to use NOLOCK on them anyways.

But for Credit application, where data integrity is so crucial, NOLOCK is NO WAY.

----------

